# eBay Fraud - BEWARE!!!



## Bille (25 January 2013)

Hi All,
I've just been victim to an eBay fraud advertising trailers on eBay under someone else's account.

They raised an, what I thought to be a genuine, eBay invoice with all the right graphics and links for me to pay the money by bank transfer.

Found out 30 minutes after the transfer it was a fraud. Phoned the bank, Lloyds TSB, and they said because I paid the money willingly, they won't help and are not liable.

Phoned Barclays (where the fraudster has their account), they are not doing anything, because apparently the fraudster has the right to privacy and the money is now his.

Phoned eBay, they said nothing to do with them (even though as I had found out the REAL holder of the eBay account had already reported that her eBay account had been hacked into, but had just been told to change her password!!!

Phoned the police - nothing to do with them!!!

Phoned Action Fraud - logged a cased - they said it would most likely not be pursued!!!

IS THERE ANYONE HERE WHO MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP - PLEASE???

Thanks for listening 
Bille


----------



## singing dawg (25 January 2013)

I am really sorry to hear what's happened to you, I know how you must be feeling because exactly the same thing happened to me with a 60x40 steel framed building i paid £4000 for to ieuan aled owen in wales who never supplied it.  

You can start a claim at "moneyclaimsonline", this will get you a county court judgement against your fraudster.  The court will eventually order them to repay you, but the fraudster can ignore that judgement and not bother to pay, which is what ieuan owen is doing in my case.  Next step will be court bailiff but in my case I have put a debt collector after him now, they will start seeing him face to face regularly to try to enforce the debt but i am not holding my breath.

Ebay told me to report it to police as fraud but police say not enough evidence.  Ebay seem to only protect the seller.  

Google his name, find out as much as you can about him and use it to your advantage.

Ieuan Aled Owen, NW Fabrication Services,  has a girlfriend called Vicki Small , Small Steps Animal Training, I wonder how they spent my money while my horses stand in the mud without their shed and my kids wonder why Christmas was so poor? Barstewards.

Ebay should take far more responsibility, they have all sellers details and could do something with the sellers bank to get the victims money back.  But they won't bother, as it's not their money.


----------



## Clippy (25 January 2013)

OMG what a nightmare.

Would have thought most people pay cash when they collect and someone asking for more than a depoisit would start the alarm bells ringing with me.

Hope you sort it out


----------



## HelenPassfield (25 January 2013)

I would try phoning Lloyds TSB back, even though you willingly paid the money it was under fraudulent activity from the other party.  I have received refunds from Lloyds TSB where my debit card has wrongly been used whilst they conduct an investigation.  I am not sure how debit card use would be considered different from a transfer but maybe ask them?  At least that way you will have the money back and not lost while an investigation is underway.

Also, I do wonder why the police would not help, that seems very unfair


----------



## Andiamo (25 January 2013)

omg, you poor thing.
How much did you lose? 

It's tricky with ebay, they only protect you if you use Paypal, they don't offer protection if you pay outside of ebay. 

I've bought a couple of big ticket items off ebay - in both cases I went to see the item before parting with my cash. I paid cash to the sellers on collection of the item. So, I paid it, and took the item away straight away. 

On that note, they were both scams though - dodgy cars - I have been done twice now buying 4x4's. The first was in 2011 - I bought an Isuzu Trooper to pull a horse trailer, the car had a brand new MOT. It turned out afterwards when the brakes failed 2 days later, that the MOT was fake and I could have been killed. But because I paid cash on collection, ebay did nothing. 

The next was a Jeep Cherokee in May 2012 - cost me £2500 - paid cash on collection. Drove it away, and on the way home the transmission light came on...after lots of diagnostics, it turned out the transmission was just about dead, and needed to be replaced for £2K, it was unsafe to drive. Again, it had a brand new MOT on it. I had to sell the Jeep for scrap, it wasn't worth it to fix it, and ebay wouldn't do anything. The Isuzu - same - had to sell as scrap. 

I was badly burned, but in a different way. I would say though, that paying by Paypal is the way forward, because ebay can reverse transactions in Paypal, whereas they can't with external bank accounts. 

Sorry about what's happened, you must be gutted.


----------



## Spyda (25 January 2013)

OMG  This is outrageous. Why doesn't anyone want to help recover the funds and prosecute a fraudster? Shucks, if it's soooo darned easy to get away with these things then why aren't we all at it?! Oh yeah, we've got morals. 

So sorry to learn what's happened and I just cannot believe _every_ organisation involved is just shrugging their proverbial shoulders. Ludicrous. What did the Police say? If they say it's a civil matter and nothing to do with them - I'd have insisted they tell me where to go to get help in pursuing these criminals. Grrrrrr..... makes my blood boil. Do hope you get some resolution (and your money back.)

Edited to say: PayPal is all very good in theory but lots of sellers wont accept it for large sums due to the ludicrous fees eBay/PayPal impose for transactions.  I used to sell on eBay (small batteries at 99p a strip) but I had to give up because the fees were just making the whole thing unprofitable.


----------



## shellonabeach (25 January 2013)

Gosh I have to say I have seen several trailers for sale on ebay and reported the adds as they have been copied from elsewhere and the seller had no feedback.

One in particular would have been a bargain.  I asked the seller for a contact number so I could arrange to come and view with cash, he kept saying he would send more photo's and delivery was included within the price.  In the end he stopped replying to me when I said I could be there the next morning... 

OP I found this advice regarding sending money to the wrong person:

Many have been left without thousands of pounds after accidentally getting one digit wrong when transferring funds. 
If this happens, getting your money back can take months of phoning and writing to your bank. This is because bank rules stop money accidentally transferred from being snatched back immediately. 
Instead, your bank must speak to the other bank, which must then ask the recipient to give the money back. However, getting two banks to talk to each other can be near impossible. And the recipient can also refuse to refund the cash. 
They are not allowed to spend the money or benefit from it in any way  but they dont have to give it back. Data protection rules mean you are unlikely to know the name of the person who has your money, though you will have their account number and sort code. 
Therefore you may have to get a disclosure order via the courts to force the bank to tell you the name of the person who has your cash. 
Once you have their name, you can take this to the police and pursue them through the courts  but this can be a lengthy, expensive and stressful process.

Also you may be able to get legal help / advice if you have any protection on your current account or home insurance


----------



## 4x4 (25 January 2013)

Name and shame on here.


----------



## Luci07 (25 January 2013)

OK so name and shame, facebook spread the word. Don't accept the list of no's, politely ask to go to a person of higher authority within your bank and police force. Wild card idea but if I was really stuck and none of the organisations would help, what about looking up the investigative journalists, say in the Times? they always seem to get monies back off financial bodies where all else fails..but do. not. accept no as an answer.


----------



## Bille (25 January 2013)

I've lost £ 2100.00.  The legal line of my home insurance (Direct Line) was not much help). I have legal insurance. Will pursue that avenue.

Apparently Citizen's Advice might be able to help so will try them on Monday.

I've been so upset, NOT because of what has happened, but because everyone is shrugging responsibility.

I've been on the phone from 5:30 - 10:30 last night and today from 8:30 - 2:30, being passed from pillar to post and everyone saying its not there problem!


----------



## Redequus (25 January 2013)

As far as I can see, Ebay have a responsibility as it's through their site the fraud happened - their T&C states items must be 'as described, fit for purpose', and actually sent / recieved, etc etc and the fact that it hasn't happened they shoudl be pursuing the seller for both non-selling AND fraud. I'd threaten them with Trading Standards if they don't pull their finger out, useless ******s at the best of times! The police have a responsibility as well because it is a fraud case. It's rediculous that you're not getting any help to sort this.


----------



## Toffee_monster (25 January 2013)

I do feel for you and had a very similar thing happen yesterday when i received a second chance offer, rather than click the email link i logged into ebay and found no such offer, checked the old item and there was feed back from the real purchaser, lucky escape


----------



## Andiamo (25 January 2013)

I found this thread elsewhere, from 2012, where the same thing has happened to someone else (a Gumtree purchase - Gumtree is owned by ebay)... http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=4062317

...same end effect, no one was able to help recover the money


----------



## Andiamo (25 January 2013)

not sure if this helps, but look at: http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1996/62/contents#l1g2 - 
2. Dishonestly retaining a wrongful credit.

Ask the bank about their complaints process, and who to speak to to lodge a formal complaint against the bank for not recalling the BACS. 
Follow up with Financial Ombudsman if you don't get anywhere with the bank. 

Good luck with Citizens Advice, fingers crossed they can help.


----------



## singing dawg (25 January 2013)

I found the police were not at all helpful, not interested, said i didnt have enough evidence.  Hell they could see from bank statements that *IEUAN ALED OWEN, PANORAMA COTTAGE, LLANBEDR*, in Wales, received my money and knew he had not supplied the building as he did not have it to sell.  

this is criminal activity but they were useless.  you are on your own as i have found out.  

I do agree with the name and shame tho', I wonder if *IEUAN ALED OWEN* trading (sometimes) as N W Fabrication Services does too?

What are the legal implications of stating facts on sites like facebook about these fraudsters?  It has crossed my mind hundreds of times......


----------



## cptrayes (25 January 2013)

singing dawg said:



			What are the legal implications of stating facts on sites like facebook about these fraudsters?  It has crossed my mind hundreds of times......
		
Click to expand...

I think its perfectly legal as long as its true. And of course you have to be able to prove it if he sues you, and cope with the stress of being sued.


----------



## singing dawg (25 January 2013)

thank you CPTrayes, good news


----------



## luckyoldme (25 January 2013)

a friend 'won' a black ifor williams about a month or so ago.
It was a very similar set up to yours..they gave her bank details to transfer the money but she insisted on paying cash... The seller said they would deliver but it all fell through..and they backed up with the false email to try to get her ebay password. She contacted the police and warned them about it ..I can t remember the exact details but the police were nt interested.


----------



## HappyHooves (25 January 2013)

singing dawg said:



			I found the police were not at all helpful, not interested, said i didnt have enough evidence.  Hell they could see from bank statements that *IEUAN ALED OWEN, PANORAMA COTTAGE, LLANBEDR*, in Wales, received my money and knew he had not supplied the building as he did not have it to sell.  

this is criminal activity but they were useless.  you are on your own as i have found out.  

I do agree with the name and shame tho', I wonder if *IEUAN ALED OWEN* trading (sometimes) as N W Fabrication Services does too?

What are the legal implications of stating facts on sites like facebook about these fraudsters?  It has crossed my mind hundreds of times......
		
Click to expand...


Name and shame here 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Horse-Community-Scams-uncoverdconmen-exposed/182385158505335

and help other horse people avoid what you've been through and maybe get help from someone who has successfully prosecuted? As long as you quote facts you will be OK.


----------



## flirtygerty (26 January 2013)

Another one ripped off for a large sum, because I paid cash (paypal wouldn't accept payment) E Bay didn't want to know, despite having experts reports and photos proving it wasn't fit for purpose.
I intend going the court route, but only have the place she trades from, her email address and mob number, so not sure if that will work, god loves a trier


----------



## Bille (26 January 2013)

HappyHooves said:



			Name and shame here 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Horse-Community-Scams-uncoverdconmen-exposed/182385158505335

and help other horse people avoid what you've been through and maybe get help from someone who has successfully prosecuted? As long as you quote facts you will be OK.
		
Click to expand...

Have posted on the page, thank you HappyHooves


----------



## Pebble101 (26 January 2013)

I would also like to point out that you may not be covered even if you pay by Paypal.  My friend bought a trailer, paid by Paypal but it was not as described.  It was described as good condition but she had to pay a lot of money to have it made safe. 7

Ebay/Paypal found in the sellers favour as there was no tracking number to prove she had received it.  How you send a trailer by tracked means they never explained!


----------



## Bille (26 January 2013)

Wrote this letter to our local MP....and I'm not afraid to take things further and go public..... 


Dear Mrs. Perry,

I am writing to you today to express my dismay about the lack of support of law abiding/tax paying citizens, namely the police and banks. 

On the 24th of January I was deceived in such a manor, which led me to pay for the purchase of a horse trailer via internet bank transfer to the sum of £ 2,100.00. 

Within 30 minutes of making the transfer I realised the deception and contacted my bank, Lloyds TSB, to report the fraud and stop the payment, only to be told there would be nothing they would do, as I willingly transferred the money. 

Straight after I contacted Barclays Bank informing them of the fraud and they said they would NOT ACT WITHOUT THE POLICE making this enquiry. 

I then contacted eBay and they said they would NOT INVESTIGATE WITHOUT THE POLICE making an enquiry.

I then contacted Wiltshire POLICE only to find they would not be responsible and would not take a report.

I then contacted ACTION FRAUD only to find that while they may take my report, they most likely (and it would appear they havent) would not pursue this matter, coming full circle not allowing me any reproach with regards to the BANKS and eBay!!!

At this point I am at a loss as to how I can get the POLICE to pursue this FRAUD? 

I have contacted Horse & Hound magazine, as they have run an article about this particular Fraud, whereby horse owners have been targeted through internet sites, selling horse boxes, towing vehicles and horse trailers. 

I can provide the POLICE with all details allowing them to trace the fraudsters, eBay can track the IP addresses and Barclays could track my money so it is not a crime lacking leads or evidence!

Can you please provide the impetus to the POLICE to pursue this matter. CRIME REFERENCE NUMBER:   NFRCXXXXXXX.

Please feel free to contact me at any time, should you require further details on the matter. 

Kind Regards,


----------



## weebarney (26 January 2013)

Someone tried to rip us for for a campervan on ebay. It was an auction and obviously we wanted to view before bidding, the seller would never answer our questions about viewing it. Just kept offering to sell it to us for £5000 buy it now which was about half what it should be worth. We played along and said we would buy and received a fake ebay invoice. We never paid out and also spoilt the auction by bidding £100k for it just to make sure no one unsuspecting bid on it. We reported it to ebay and action fraud and the auction got cancelled.


----------



## twiglet84 (26 January 2013)

My dad tried to buy a mini digger on ebay and they presented him with a funny looking ebay invoice. I told him it didnt look right and i didnt want him transfering money without ensuring it was legit. Dad called Ebay and it turned out to be fraudster! Lucky no money was sent.

I cant understand why no one will help you, after all it is a crime!! The police need to get there finger out there a**e and start chasing these people, taking all your hard earned money!

Good luck, i really hope its a positive outcome x


----------



## Bille (27 January 2013)

Thank you all, who contributed to this thread and your private messages. Your support is much appreciated and hopefully this will serve to stop others from falling into the same trap


----------



## bubbilygum (29 January 2013)

We had a problem with our PayPal being hacked a few years ago, and in the end we managed to get the best advice from the Daily Mail "money" people... It could be worth contacting them as they were very helpful to us!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (29 January 2013)

so you have his address???

  I would get solicitors advice maybe small claims court???


----------



## Superhot (29 January 2013)

Are you a member of the BHS?  If so, they provide free legal advice.  Sometimes insurance companies and other organisations also provide free legal advice.  Can't you raise a case against the fraudster through eBay??  
Very good letter to your MP.  Hope that brings a result.


----------



## cally6008 (29 January 2013)

Billie - Have you tried getting in touch with the Wiltshire Horsewatch team (as opposed to the "normal" wiltshire police) ?


----------



## carthorse (29 January 2013)

Would 'watchdog' take a look at these cases.


----------



## Debz87 (29 January 2013)

I was going to buy a car from Autotrader and messaged the seller to confirm details and to arrange a viewing as it was late evening, I got an almost instant reply saying she had moved for work and had to take the car but she would be willing to do a buy it now on ebay so I would have protection of ebay and paypal and then she would have the car delivered, I tried calling the number supplied and no answer, I asked her to message me a phone number I could contact her on and she said the signal was bad and that she didn't do internet deals via the phone, so i looked into the advert a bit more and noticed the photos used had in tiny print that they were property of autotrader, i decided to report the seller and low and behold it was a fake advert, they try to tempt you to buy via ebay then give you some crap about their paypal account not working and so ask you to do a bank transfer!

I also had issues with a caravan I bought, it was a ***** I got it from not that I knew that until I bought it and there was literally everything wrong with it, ebay wouldn't accept responsibility as its classed as a motor vehicle just like a trailer will be so no come back, I managed to search all over the internet with the seller id name and found some details, I found where they were storing caravans and called them and said if they didn't give me the guys address I would be sending them the court papers, so they were very helpful and told me what I needed to know, so i wrote to the guy I got the caravan from saying I wasn't happy and I will take him to court if he doesn't give me my money back, in the end the guy drove 300+ miles and handed me £1000 cash, I was pooping myself at the time but at least we got something out of it! So if you have any details, look on google for related adverts etc and call people if you have to once you have a name, if you chase people they normally want you to go away and you may get lucky, I hope it all gets sorted, sorry to hear this happened to you.


----------



## HardySoul1 (29 January 2013)

Have u also informed Trading Standards? Even if they don't pursue your individual case, they need to be aware of as many incidents as possible.


----------



## LilMissy (29 January 2013)

PLEASE NOTE

I worked in a bank for 8 yrs.  I actually sat for many hours of my working day on 'BACS Recalls' and ran the team. 

If you pay any money in error by BACS (online transfer), direct debit or standing order then you can recall your money the same day or by 12 the next day.  

YOUR bank must do this for you and will undertake to contact the other persons bank to have the payment recalled.  The bank I used to work for charged a small fee for this service (approx £10-£25) this if it was a customer error but obviously better than losing thousands.  This is similiar to the way that cheques can be stopped and returned and therefore you will not have access to those funds for a few days. If you look at your T&Cs for your bank account it will also advise that direct transfers, standing orders and direct debits credited to your account can be removed immediately or by noon the following day.

This is just my opinion but this is what I would do (I also worked for five years on the complaints team and them was team manager too!)

OP - you  have a case against Lloyds IMO as if you paid by the above method(s) then they could have recalled that payment for you as you phoned them immediately.  Im afraid that when I worked in Banking, Lloyds had a reputation for being difficult/lazy with recalling payments. Judging by this doesnt look like much had changed! 

You need to write to them immediately, use the words 'concerned' and 'disappointed' which will mean it will be a complaint letter straight away. They have two days to send you a confirmation of receipt and seven days to issue a reply. If they are still denying doing anything wrong then go straight to the Financial Ombudsman.  

We had a fraud team who used to do anything possible to assist customers in retrieving thier money in these circumstances regardless of it being a 'voluntary' action.  Its still fraud and they used to work very closely with the police, you always needed a crime ref number to start off.  I cant believe that your bank havent referred you to thier fraud dept as well! Disgusted really with Lloyds as well as the fraud.

Sorry if I have missed someone else saying this, I skimmed replies as was furious when I read that you had phoned the bank within 30 mins!

Please pm if I can help further


----------



## Spottyappy (29 January 2013)

Sadly,the fraudsters are generally several steps ahead of the banks,and know exactly how to work these scams. 
I work for a bank,and we deal with these things daily. 
You have no protection if you send the money by bank transfer. 
I would recommend no one sends money ahead of receipt of item. 
You must go in person,either taking cash, or do a bank transfer,in the bank,with vendor accompanying you,but only once you have at least seen the item,and checked documents are genuine.
If the vendor is genuine,you could send a cheque for nominal amount as deposit,requesting they do not pay it in,but hold it until you collect the item. If you want,place a stop on the cheque( your bank may charge you) to prevent encashment.
A genuine seller should not mind this as it protects you,but shows them you do want the item.


----------



## Spottyappy (29 January 2013)

Iil missy, op says she sent funds by Internet transfer,this isn't he same as bacs,and can't be recalled.


----------



## SpruceRI (29 January 2013)

To be honest, MOT certificates are not worth a bean either.

A friend of mine bought a very expensive car privately, having been to see it, on the basis that the seller get a new MOT on it so it had a year to run.

A few weeks later, friend caught a train to pick it up as it was miles away, paid for it, and started the journey home.  Was driving along on the motorway when the brakes failed. He managed to slow down using the gears and roll onto the hard shoulder. 

He had to call the AA and get the car recovered as it was too dangerous obviously to drive home.

He complained to the seller who blamed the MOT Testing station.  The MOT Testers washed their hands of it, so friend complained to 'The Ministry' who were useless.  Basically my friend could pay to have the car transported to one of their garages and checked out, like, in a month.  But then all they'd do is tick off the MOT Testing station.  He had no financial comeback from anyone it seemed.

When my friend had the car checked by an independent garage they said the brakes were worn through to the metal.  No way would the car EVER pass a brakes test. Said the seller must have 'thrashed it' in the weeks between my friend test driving it and then selling the car if the brakes had been OK when he'd tried it. So basically the original garage were dodgy and had just issued a pass certificate without even looking at the car.


----------



## Bille (1 February 2013)

Just need to make a point of letting everyone know, that Claire Perry (Wiltshire MP), has not only replied to my letter, but she has contacted the Commissioner of Wiltshire Police on my behalf, to which an investigation has now been launched.

EVEN if I don't get me money back, MAYBE, JUST MAYBE,  being less accepting of Fraudsters getting away with these sort of scams will help


----------



## Superhot (1 February 2013)

Have you contacted your bank as LilMissy suggested?  There is no way the bank should be allowed to get away with this either...


----------



## Bille (1 February 2013)

I have made many calls to Lloyds TSB and they have made a few back following my admission that I had written to my MP.

BUT after LONG deliberation they still feel they are in the RIGHT!!!


AND NO....I haven't finished with them yet  

Again thank you EVERYONE for all your fab help and suggestions


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (1 February 2013)

Feel for you. Ive lost £1250 to a con man in Nov & having done ALOT of research have sourced 9 other victims. I have made the mans life hell for 3 months badgering him and contacted all the media. I have not stopped and wont til I get my money back or get him on tv. Its hell so I totalky understand. Neither paypal or lloyds will help.


----------



## claire777 (1 February 2013)

Hope this is ok to post on here and I  apologise if it is out of context however I seemed to have been scammed by a girl called Sophie Blanchett who is from Ashtead in Surrey and I believe she has links to Chase Farm Stud. This person contacted me via a wanted ad for a saddle and said she had what I was after, after many emails and texts I decided to purchase the saddle from here and sent her £500 for the saddle and she was going to deliver it for me. After 2 weeks of many excuses (or lies) from her I was then told the saddle was damaged. I ask for a refund and after many many more excuses I am still waiting on my money. I don't know this girl and quite frankly IMO she is a fraudster and I wanted to post this on here as god knows how many other people she is scamming like she has done to me. I am in contact with the police over this matter and if anyone has any information on this girl then please PM me and the fraud squad are investigating.


----------



## Spottyappy (1 February 2013)

Claire,how did you pay her?


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (1 February 2013)

Following on from the post about not paying for anything upfront, how do u, get around thiswhen it is a deposit for manufacture of bespoke goods ie double glazed windows, and the remainder due on completion of items as per many companies policies? And for a company with all the accreditations and certificates amd found through a trade recommended site? This man has been doing this for 15 years and sits in clients houses very plausible and articulate.....


----------



## luckilotti (1 February 2013)

sorry i havent read all of the replies but - if the fraudster is in a different police area - try calling them!
the reason i say this, is my sisters soon to be ex hubby has done all sorts of fruad with her accounts - i am talking tens of thousands of pounds over the last 6 years.  She has moved back home to my parents (despite him never paying a penny for the house/upkeep etc but thats another story!) and as such, the local police in our area have compiled quite a case against him for fraud..... managed to get some money returned to her by one company but... as he lives in a different county, the local police have transferred it to them basically for them to haul him in, arrest and take to court.... BUT... they say its a civil matter - NOW... if that was the case, our local police who are very busy and overstretched at the best of times wouldnt have put time, effort and officers on the case to compile the case! 

it's worth a try incase they can be more helpful


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (2 February 2013)

Andiamo. Paypal DONT protect u. I am entangled with them fighting for my deposit back. They shrugged it off as 'anserviceor intangible goods' what the hell? They have very amhiguous terms and conds when u do need them.

Bille. Same thing here, its the lack of helpt and all the calls emails etc, ive lost nearly a weeks work I think trying to get help, i am self employed, but I will not let go. Good luck. The law is an ass and it is soul destroying.

Re everyone talking about dodgy trailers, I bought one face to face, cash, was promised it had been used right up until the week before long journeys etc, my mates checked it over......got it home took to get checked professionally and cost me more to fix than to buy but whilst I was angry, just put it down to one of those things. Even when u do everything right financially...u can still get stung.

This is not the case I am dealing with as fraud. If you are bored google john houlihan or highgrove windows in kent and you'll see how much wr have all lost. Telegraph and Guardian links too...


----------



## claire777 (2 February 2013)

Spottyappy stupidly I paid cash direct into her bank account. So have no comeback through this (lesson learnt in my behalf not to be so trusting)!


----------



## ester (2 February 2013)

SpruceRI said:



			To be honest, MOT certificates are not worth a bean either.

A friend of mine bought a very expensive car privately, having been to see it, on the basis that the seller get a new MOT on it so it had a year to run.

A few weeks later, friend caught a train to pick it up as it was miles away, paid for it, and started the journey home.  Was driving along on the motorway when the brakes failed. He managed to slow down using the gears and roll onto the hard shoulder. 

He had to call the AA and get the car recovered as it was too dangerous obviously to drive home.

He complained to the seller who blamed the MOT Testing station.  The MOT Testers washed their hands of it, so friend complained to 'The Ministry' who were useless.  Basically my friend could pay to have the car transported to one of their garages and checked out, like, in a month.  But then all they'd do is tick off the MOT Testing station.  He had no financial comeback from anyone it seemed.

When my friend had the car checked by an independent garage they said the brakes were worn through to the metal.  No way would the car EVER pass a brakes test. Said the seller must have 'thrashed it' in the weeks between my friend test driving it and then selling the car if the brakes had been OK when he'd tried it. So basically the original garage were dodgy and had just issued a pass certificate without even looking at the car.
		
Click to expand...


I'd agree that a current MOT doesn't mean anything, my clio has an MOT cert that is 3 weeks old and the rear brakes failed this week and the speedo does interesting things once you have driven a certain distance (could deny all knowledge of that if I wanted to if selling it). I have to say I find the concept of transferring money for an item you do not yet have without any of the usual paypal/credit card protections a bit too trusting tbh.


----------



## Spottyappy (2 February 2013)

People need to be aware,the best way to protect ourselves is to pay some of the money by credit card. This protects you,even if you pay the outstanding balance by other means,as it forms Part of the consumer credit act, and should the transaction not only turn out to be fraudulent,but if it fails, or is not as described amongst other things,your credit card company has to sort it out,and in the event of fraud,refund you. Your bank debit card does NOT give you the same protection. 
Obviously,individual people,do not normally accept cards.
There is not a 100% way to protect yourself in this instance,but never send cash to a bank account,or use and transfer without seeing the goods(especially for large sums,which the fraudsters tend to use). 
I would,as I mention above,send or take a cheque to use as a deposit.
Then,when you have both seen the goods do exist,and satisfied yourself they and the documentation is as genuine as you can,go to your bank,with the vendor.
The reason for this is partly as genuine vendor won't mind,partly the bank will have everything on CCTV,so if the worst happens,the police will hopefully co operate,and request to see the CCTV, and it also protects genuine sellers,who will be assured the fund have been sent so they can check their account has received them before releasing the goods. The bank staff are trained to some degree to spot suspicious transactions,and it is easier for this reason,if the customer is in front of them. Along with the receiving party. Some will always slip through,just by the nature of the scam,but we have stopped customers parting with their money on occasions. As you are sending it of your own free will,however,if you really want to,the bank can't stop you.
These fraudsters know every trick in the book,and many many more besides,and the way they work is similar to brain washing- they will seem genuine and completely plausible whilst somehow profiling their victim to suck them in. 
Hope this helps a little.
I have seen the effects they have on customers sadly too many times,and many have lost their life savings. The way the fraudsters work,brain washing if you like,the customers believe them over the bank staff. It can be sad and traumatic for the staff,too,to deal with these situations but be helpless to stop it.


----------



## wowser (2 February 2013)

to you all who got ripped off try this site http://thesheriffsoffice.com/ if your owed more than £600 pound you can take it to the high court they seem much better than county court bailiffs or have a look on iplayer watch one of their programmes see what you think it will give you some hope


----------



## Bille (3 February 2013)

So sad to hear that so many of you have suffered a similar ordeal. All I can say I wholeheartedly feel for you!

Had the letter from Lloyds. Would appear they were working on the assumption, that I contacted them DAYS later! Idiots did not listen!

I called them within 30 minutes at a time when the money had not been credited to the fraudsters account and there blatend refusal to call Barclay's bank caused the failure to retrieve my funds!

Needless to say, I have written back to set the record straight. If still no luck I'll pursue this with the financial ombudsman.

The police is investigating. Have a meeting with them on Thursday. As with so many the fraudster is not who she claimed to be and does not live in Kidderminster, BUT somewhere abroad!

Keep fighting everyone! Only if we fight, things might change


----------



## Rattyv (4 February 2013)

Hiya, 

I just wanted to state that Sophie Blanchett has no connection with Chace Farm Stud whatsoever. I am a livery there and the owners are very unhappy that this person is stating that they are in some way connected. Claire777 we really hope you are able to get your money back. 
We are currently trying to find out where Sophie Blanchett is in fact stabled and will pass on any information  She can run but she cant hide!


----------



## Jess Hoss (5 February 2013)

luckyoldme said:



			a friend 'won' a black ifor williams about a month or so ago.
It was a very similar set up to yours..they gave her bank details to transfer the money but she insisted on paying cash... The seller said they would deliver but it all fell through..and they backed up with the false email to try to get her ebay password. She contacted the police and warned them about it ..I can t remember the exact details but the police were nt interested.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmm. I was checking out a black ifor about 6 months ago. Seller listed it as being in Inverness. I sent a message asking for the identification number as it wasn't that I didn't trust him, but I had been instructed by a friend that I must check it out first. He got back to me really quickly with a non-Scottish name & said that the trailer was at his farm with the papers inside ready to be transported to the buyer - he was ill & it was a 4 mile round trip to his farm. . . . .Delovery of the trailer was to be £50 - I asked what that was about ! Was he sending it first class post !? I never bid on it. The seller had no previous feedback AT ALL. Alarm bells were ringing. I put it on watch & saw the next day that the seller was no longer a registered user. . . .Funny that.   Best of luck. There's some really bad people in this world ! x


----------



## Spottyappy (5 February 2013)

See my link to this post, not sure if should be in here, but have put in TR as think more people may view it.
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=11516299#post11516299


----------



## Bille (7 February 2013)

Following a visit from the police, I now know a bit more:

It would appear it was a West African immigrant, who lives in Leicester.

Maybe only allowing people, who will work and contribute, to immigrate to the UK would help? 

He was responsible for a number of these frauds and the bank is finally shutting down the account.....

It'll be a long haul to find out if my money can be recovered......but at least if one fraudster is taken out of circulation....it's one less to worry about!

Thank you very much to Swindon Fraud branch for pursuing this case


----------



## Spottyappy (7 February 2013)

Good news Billie. I hope you can recover some of your money.
The fraudulent horsebox on horsemart has Been pulled twice,but is there again today-these people are awfully persistent. Have reported it again. User name slightly different,but other details including email the same-must be a spice girls fan!


----------



## birchave0 (8 February 2013)

PLEASE DO NOT BID ON THE BELOW BOX!!!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FANTASTIC...768&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=321069025481&

it belongs to a friend who listed it last week on ebay but it didn't sell and the auction ended, the box is still with her in the North East.

this is a scam and it's already been reported but still showing|!!!!
the advert has been cut and pasted into this one.
Scum bags!!!!


----------



## jodie33 (8 February 2013)

Hi this has happened to me as well same story also ring me on 07989444030 I have an appointment with the fraud team in my area on Sunday!! Same girl same story x


----------



## shellonabeach (8 February 2013)

Jess Hoss said:



			Hmmmm. I was checking out a black ifor about 6 months ago. Seller listed it as being in Inverness. I sent a message asking for the identification number as it wasn't that I didn't trust him, but I had been instructed by a friend that I must check it out first. He got back to me really quickly with a non-Scottish name & said that the trailer was at his farm with the papers inside ready to be transported to the buyer - he was ill & it was a 4 mile round trip to his farm. . . . .Delovery of the trailer was to be £50 - I asked what that was about ! Was he sending it first class post !? I never bid on it. The seller had no previous feedback AT ALL. Alarm bells were ringing. I put it on watch & saw the next day that the seller was no longer a registered user. . . .Funny that.   Best of luck. There's some really bad people in this world ! x
		
Click to expand...

I am looking for a large horse trailer and have come across several like that, all new ebay members with no feedback.  Delivery inc in price anywhere in the country etc.  

Feel sorry for anyone who gets scammed this way, they are even on places like preloved with smaller items like saddles.

Really hope everyone who has had problems gets their money back


----------



## KrujaaLass (8 February 2013)

Just been had by a rogue builder. Had £10,000 and hardly did any work. He took my money but passed the work onto somebody else. Came round talked the talked had great website but turns out he is not the director but his father is who has the same name. Business only been running since Oct 2012 his last business stopped trading just before then that went for just a year. Now works in a pub so not interested in business at all. False testimonials on his website. Very expensive lesson learnt. Be aware people dont pay money up front. My common sense went out of the window because he went to school with my daughter. Since found out he has conned loads of people, workers etc.


----------



## Flashy Photon (8 February 2013)

So sorry to here, had exactly the same thing happen to me but bought a quad bike, the same senario nobody is accepting responsibility, just lost £1100.00 and ironically I paid through Lloyds Tsb into scammers bank account which was also Barclays


----------



## DSsportshorse (13 March 2013)

claire777 you may have just saved me £400 i thought it seemed too good to be true!!


----------



## Rattyv (15 March 2013)

I was just wondering if there were any updates on the Sophie Blanchett fraudster? 

Thx


----------



## Bille (21 March 2013)

Flashy Photon said:



			So sorry to here, had exactly the same thing happen to me but bought a quad bike, the same senario nobody is accepting responsibility, just lost £1100.00 and ironically I paid through Lloyds Tsb into scammers bank account which was also Barclays 

Click to expand...

I have the financial ombudsman involved, plus the police has tracked the fraudster and they are pursuing him, I will get there, it just may take a while  LOL

Don't give up!!!


----------



## Armas (4 April 2013)

Bille said:



			I have the financial ombudsman involved, plus the police has tracked the fraudster and they are pursuing him, I will get there, it just may take a while  LOL

Don't give up!!!
		
Click to expand...

I hope you get your money back Fraudsters are true bottom feeders. My mum lost 400k to a so called friend and fraudster. He was 80 years of age.
Do you know how long he was sentenced to for such a large theft ???
Not a single day in jail suspended sentence for two years !!


----------



## jodie33 (8 April 2013)

Rattyv said:



			I was just wondering if there were any updates on the Sophie Blanchett fraudster? 

Thx
		
Click to expand...

hi my number is 07989444030 please feel free to ring me i have her address and personal details etc police are dealing with this i will help if i can x
jodie


----------



## jodie33 (8 April 2013)

DSsportshorse said:



			claire777 you may have just saved me £400 i thought it seemed too good to be true!!
		
Click to expand...

hi she got me for £300 we might need your evidence to catch her lol xx


----------



## Rufismum (20 April 2013)

Hi - I've been contacted in the last few days by this girl - I haven't paid her anything and its all too good to be true but I've PMd you Clare.


----------



## harveysmom (20 April 2013)

This is only my personal opinion as i have no idea what the law says, i cant understand why the police are not interested in fraud.
the bare bones of this is you only paid your money willingly as you were paying to buy your trailer the fraudster had no intention of suppling said trailer- this is fraud
banks are turning out to be the biggest bunch of crooks
try reading a copy of the banking code of practice, as i understand it you will find a piece that says the bank have to PROVE that you were negligent with your card 
also the consumer credit act may be useful
i have found Ebay useless in cases like this, Ebay is not a safe place to shop
honest feedback is important
also i wont use paypal since the site was hacked
i send a cheque this has the added benefit of me having the sellers address and if they wont take a cheque i wont bid, i always message before i bid and ask if they will accept a cheque and im happy to wait for the cheque to clear, this has been good for me so far
good luck


----------



## Bexy_86 (27 April 2013)

I had someone try to do this with me when buying a caravan, the caravan was advertised on a sales website, I contacted the seller and after several emails decided I was going to buy it, he said he wanted us to do it via ebay for buyer security.
    I was apprehensive but decided I would do it.  He sent me a very VERY convincing email from ebay, saying I had a reserved lot, then another came through with my invoice, being a little nosy I decided I wanted to see what the advert on ebay looked like to I clicked on one of the blue links.........nothing happened, it wasn't a link!!
   So I logged in to ebay and typed in the item number.......non existent!

 Well by this time I am laughing like a maniac as I know I have just saved my self several thousand pound, out of sheer curiosity!


I asked ebay to look into it and they told me the emails were fake and as the site wasnt being used it was out of their control. The police counldnt care less as I didnt get scammed, to be honest no one cared every place I reported it to told me that as I wasnt actually out of pocket then they wouldnt do anything!

The only thing that saved me was trying to click on a link and entering an item number in to ebay.  

My advice, always ask questions, ask if you can view and leave a deposit at the viewing, and always be curious and show caution, if it looks too good to be true, it probably is!


----------



## Billabongchick (29 April 2013)

Why didn't I find this thread sooner? Small amount involved in my case but am fuming as really can't afford it right now. Bank says already left account (transferred lunchtime today) so won't do anything. I only realised as the cheeky b**** had taken photos to send to me off an item I was watching on eBay (i looked out of interest this afternoon again to see what some of the similar bridles went for and then did a double take at photos of the one that matched the ones she texted me).


----------



## weebarney (29 April 2013)

Can i say someone very nearly conned me out of hundreds of pounds. I put down a deposit for a field shelter, paid by paypal and the delivery date kept getting put back until eventually id had enough and told him i was ringing the police if he didnt give me my money back. I got it all back, police said it was only cos id paid with paypal that he refunded me, many people gave a cheque and never saw their money again. Last i heard trading standards were taking him to court but i never heard the outcome. So beware cos he has a field shelter website and maybe he still crops up on ebay.


----------



## Billabongchick (1 May 2013)

Anyone got more details on dear Miss Blanchett please? Am reporting her to police tomorrow so would be helpful to go straight to whichever department is dealing with your cases rather than wasting more time. Thanks.


----------



## claire777 (19 May 2013)

Reply to anyone asking questions about Sophie blanchett. Sorry I very rarely come on here but am shocked how many PM's I've received about this girl steeling money from people. Update on her I got my money back as I tracked her family down and they paid me, her family is fully aware of there daughters behaviour and what she is doing but will not hand her in to police. It's a very sad situation and this 18 year girl has stolen hundred if not thousands of pounds off people, BUYER BEWARE


----------



## Billabongchick (20 May 2013)

I also got my money back but only after doing a LOT of research on her; I managed to find out her full home address, where she keeps her horse and competes and address where her Dad runs his business from. When she realised that I obviously had all the details I needed to turn up on her doorstep unannounced she stumped up the refund but it wasted a lot of my time and was very frustrating. 

Very silly girl; she is obviously from a good background and it is only a matter of time before she does it to the wrong person who will take matters into their own hands which could get nasty for her or enough people report her to the police to get a result. People get very strong emotions when they have been ripped off and lied to; I felt annoyed enough over my small amount so I can imagine if you've handed over hundreds for an 'imaginary' saddle or similar then someone of less personal control might decide payback on their own terms is a good way to deal with her. 

It's almost worse when it's someone who can clearly afford their own things ripping you off. I can't understand why the parents have not put a rocket up her backside and stopped it if it has been a continual thing. The girl clearly has issues.


----------



## HappyHooves (20 May 2013)

Name and shame maybe on FB equine scammers?


----------



## Billabongchick (20 May 2013)

I contacted the local equestrian website (that I had placed my 'wanted' advert on) warning them about her but they were unwilling to post names due to libel etc (fair enough) unless it went further with police etc so just sent out a general note to users saying not to do business unless by Paypal if items needed to be posted.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (20 May 2013)

Spottyappy said:



			People need to be aware,the best way to protect ourselves is to pay some of the money by credit card. This protects you,even if you pay the outstanding balance by other means,as it forms Part of the consumer credit act, and should the transaction not only turn out to be fraudulent,but if it fails, or is not as described amongst other things,your credit card company has to sort it out,and in the event of fraud,refund you. Your bank debit card does NOT give you the same protection. 
Obviously,individual people,do not normally accept cards.
There is not a 100% way to protect yourself in this instance,but never send cash to a bank account,or use and transfer without seeing the goods(especially for large sums,which the fraudsters tend to use). 
I would,as I mention above,send or take a cheque to use as a deposit.
Then,when you have both seen the goods do exist,and satisfied yourself they and the documentation is as genuine as you can,go to your bank,with the vendor.
The reason for this is partly as genuine vendor won't mind,partly the bank will have everything on CCTV,so if the worst happens,the police will hopefully co operate,and request to see the CCTV, and it also protects genuine sellers,who will be assured the fund have been sent so they can check their account has received them before releasing the goods. The bank staff are trained to some degree to spot suspicious transactions,and it is easier for this reason,if the customer is in front of them. Along with the receiving party. Some will always slip through,just by the nature of the scam,but we have stopped customers parting with their money on occasions. As you are sending it of your own free will,however,if you really want to,the bank can't stop you.
These fraudsters know every trick in the book,and many many more besides,and the way they work is similar to brain washing- they will seem genuine and completely plausible whilst somehow profiling their victim to suck them in. 
Hope this helps a little.
I have seen the effects they have on customers sadly too many times,and many have lost their life savings. The way the fraudsters work,brain washing if you like,the customers believe them over the bank staff. It can be sad and traumatic for the staff,too,to deal with these situations but be helpless to stop it.
		
Click to expand...

But bear in mind that if you pay with credit card but via Paypal, the bank won't be interested if it goes wrong which means you have about a month or so to claim via PayPal rather than the 6 years you have if you paid directly via credit card. Or at least that's what my bank claimed (and I had worked for them for 15 years...). So just cos PayPal is debuting your credit card, that isn't enough, you need to pay direct to get the full years of protection, otherwise bank says their part is paying PayPal for their service, which they have done and the purchase contract is with PayPal....

As it was only 125 pounds I didn't pursue it although  I'm not sure it's legally right - but that's the approach they take. 

Also take care with expensive agricultural or motor items advertised as being in N of Scotland, they may be genuine but currently fraudsters are doing this so that people wont come and view the (in fact non existent ) item. We caught out a mini digger fraud like this recently cos we are IN N Scotland and said we would come to view it....cue much squirming and emails saying various rubbish about eBay invoices etc - it was reported to eBay, it is known they have been doing this with multiple high ticket items including motors, plant and machinery and agricultural items.


----------



## 4x4 (20 May 2013)

I had someone wanted to meet me off the M4 with a horse-trailer, I'd been the underbidder and they sent me a 'last chance to buy' message or something similar, they asked me to transfer the money by Western Union.  I smelt a rat and did a bit of detective work, the address was somewhere in the East End of London.  I emailed them and asked for another photo of the trailer and where did they keep it in the East End (I'd Googled the street, blocks of council flats), strange to say I had no reply, so I reported them to Ebay for fraud.
Happy days.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (20 May 2013)

4x4 said:



			I had someone wanted to meet me off the M4 with a horse-trailer, I'd been the underbidder and they sent me a 'last chance to buy' message or something similar, they asked me to transfer the money by Western Union.  I smelt a rat and did a bit of detective work, the address was somewhere in the East End of London.  I emailed them and asked for another photo of the trailer and where did they keep it in the East End (I'd Googled the street, blocks of council flats), strange to say I had no reply, so I reported them to Ebay for fraud.
Happy days.
		
Click to expand...

That's a good point. Western Union is I'm sure a very respectable money transfer system, but the lack of traceability of the recipient of the money once its gone makes it absolutely the system of choice for (ESP overseas) fraudsters. The use of Western Union rather than the more usual payment channels would in itself make me (as it sounded it did you!) suspicious in itself to go and do more checking.


----------



## Not a happy bunny! (5 February 2022)

singing dawg said:



			I am really sorry to hear what's happened to you, I know how you must be feeling because exactly the same thing happened to me with a 60x40 steel framed building i paid £4000 for to ieuan aled owen in wales who never supplied it.

You can start a claim at "moneyclaimsonline", this will get you a county court judgement against your fraudster.  The court will eventually order them to repay you, but the fraudster can ignore that judgement and not bother to pay, which is what ieuan owen is doing in my case.  Next step will be court bailiff but in my case I have put a debt collector after him now, they will start seeing him face to face regularly to try to enforce the debt but i am not holding my breath.

Ebay told me to report it to police as fraud but police say not enough evidence.  Ebay seem to only protect the seller.

Google his name, find out as much as you can about him and use it to your advantage.

Ieuan Aled Owen, NW Fabrication Services,  has a girlfriend called Vicki Small , Small Steps Animal Training, I wonder how they spent my money while my horses stand in the mud without their shed and my kids wonder why Christmas was so poor? Barstewards.

Ebay should take far more responsibility, they have all sellers details and could do something with the sellers bank to get the victims money back.  But they won't bother, as it's not their money.
		
Click to expand...

Hi All,
 I am new on here and would like to revive this thread. The moderators have advised me about posting about legal matters So won’t mention any names or specifics .Basically, the above character is still up to  scams and I have been done. I am trying to collate information to strengthen a case . I n the nine years elapsed between the above and now there must be others and have there been any favourable outcomes .? Thanks .


----------



## Oreo&Amy (8 July 2022)

Bille said:



			Hi All,
I've just been victim to an eBay fraud advertising trailers on eBay under someone else's account.

They raised an, what I thought to be a genuine, eBay invoice with all the right graphics and links for me to pay the money by bank transfer.

Found out 30 minutes after the transfer it was a fraud. Phoned the bank, Lloyds TSB, and they said because I paid the money willingly, they won't help and are not liable.

Phoned Barclays (where the fraudster has their account), they are not doing anything, because apparently the fraudster has the right to privacy and the money is now his.

Phoned eBay, they said nothing to do with them (even though as I had found out the REAL holder of the eBay account had already reported that her eBay account had been hacked into, but had just been told to change her password!!!

Phoned the police - nothing to do with them!!!

Phoned Action Fraud - logged a cased - they said it would most likely not be pursued!!!

IS THERE ANYONE HERE WHO MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP - PLEASE???

Thanks for listening 
Bille
		
Click to expand...

Have you thought about putting all the info you have together and representing yourself at the small claims court. If they don’t show up to court they lose automatically and you legally win the money and all court costs paid by the fraudster. Also search on Facebook for more info- there are groups for people that have suffered in this way and you may find others who have had the same scam happen to them by the same con man or woman. I’ve won at small claims before the process is very easy. Poor you it’s just awful. I hope you get your moneys back xx


----------



## Amymay (8 July 2022)

Oreo&Amy said:



			Have you thought about putting all the info you have together and representing yourself at the small claims court. If they don’t show up to court they lose automatically and you legally win the money and all court costs paid by the fraudster. Also search on Facebook for more info- there are groups for people that have suffered in this way and you may find others who have had the same scam happen to them by the same con man or woman. I’ve won at small claims before the process is very easy. Poor you it’s just awful. I hope you get your moneys back xx
		
Click to expand...

This thread is over nine years old.


----------



## Keith_Beef (8 July 2022)

New users often go in for a bit of thread necromancy.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (8 July 2022)

Keith_Beef said:



			New users often go in for a bit of thread necromancy.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the new user did a search on the name of the person who has just defrauded them and came upon this post?? NaHB I am sorry if this is the case for you, those that have commented on this post will get an alert so hopefully any that are still here may reply to you.


----------



## Keith_Beef (8 July 2022)

The Bouncing Bog Trotter said:



			Maybe the new user did a search on the name of the person who has just defrauded them and came upon this post?? NaHB I am sorry if this is the case for you, those that have commented on this post will get an alert so hopefully any that are still here may reply to you.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you might be right.

But also, I just looked at the first part of this thread and it turns out to be about Ieuan Aled Owen. There's been another recently resuscitated thread about this crook pocketing the money and then not building the metal structures promised. Maybe Oreo&Amy had been reading that other thread and searched for the villain's name.


----------



## D66 (8 July 2022)

If the same people at still at it I don’t see a problem with reviving it.


----------

